# Canada/Swan Flock



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was hunting this Saturday when I saw a pretty big flock coming over the horizon, probably 300-400 birds. My first thought was migrating Canadas. I then started to hear Swans calling. Well once the flock got closer, it turns out the flock was a cluster F of Swans and Canadas. I have never seen them mixed in a flock like this, and to be so many together. It was about 50/50 in numbers. My guess is migrators as we do not have that many resident swans even remotely close to where I hunt.

Has anyone seen this before? I've seen mixed goose species before, but never Swans and geese?


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

No ive never seen that either that seems kind of odd, must be migrators


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I once tripled on a swan-canada-hen mallard combo...no lie.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet you it looked a lot like this than....


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats a crazy picture!!! Nice


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That picture pretty much summed it up. No ducks though.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

That pic. almost looks fake... NOT saying it is...


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What the heck are those black n white ducks? :-?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> I bet you it looked a lot like this than....


Actually no it didn't look like that since I was in ND and not Europe.

Although I'd love to shoot a shelduck someday.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

so what would they call a swan/goose cross? A Swonker? :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

thats crazy


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

wow. that would be about the only time i'd believe someone saying they shot a 20 pound goose. :lol:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

so how would that work. Would a guy legally need a swan tag to shoot one of them crosses like that?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Learned something new today, I had no idea they could hybridize.

I thought this was interesting...

http://elibrary.unm.edu/sora/Auk/v045n0 ... p0040a.pdf


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I once tripled on a swan-canada-hen mallard combo...no lie.


You told me it was a drake mallard!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

PJ said:


> Matt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I once tripled on a swan-canada-hen mallard combo...no lie.
> ...


He said no lie this time!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is a sick picture. haha.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> Although I'd love to shoot a shelduck someday.


I managed to get my Shelduck pair in New Zealand this summer. I ended up hunting them like turkeys. Had to belly crawl in a stream bed and jump shoot them out of a field. They like green grass of a pasture. I managed a hen/drake pair there and then another drake pass shooting. They all will be in my game room.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw a lesser canada flying in with a small V of swans the other day. Right in formation and keeping right up with them. Of course, he had to beat his wings about three times for every stroke they took. 
Good luck and nice pics.
Dan


----------

